# トカトントン



## Wishfull

http://www.aozora.gr.jp/cards/000035/files/2285_15077.html
マタイ十章、二八、「身を殺して霊魂（たましい）をころし得ぬ者どもを懼（おそ）るな、身と霊魂（たましい）とをゲヘナにて滅し得る者をおそれよ」この場合の「懼る」は、「畏敬（いけい）」の意にちかいようです。このイエスの言に、霹靂（へきれき）を感ずる事が出来たら、君の幻聴は止む筈（はず）です。不尽（ふじん）。

太宰治のトカトントンの下線の意味を教えていただけませんか。（簡単な日本語に言い換えていただけますか）。　この小説の意味が、３０年以上わからずじまいです。


----------



## kaito

I'll put this in English because I still have zero confidence in my Japanese.

It's the translation of this quote from the Bible: 





> And be not afraid of those who kill the body, but cannot  kill the soul;  but fear rather him who is able to destroy both  soul and body in hell.


I believe Gehenna (ゲヘナ) is the actual name of Hell as it appears in the Greek/Hebrew scripture.
"Him" refers to God.
The whole sentence is probably spoken by the preacher/apostle/prophet and is telling the reader/listener to fear (and therefore obey and respect) God, because he is more powerful (he can send you to hell and kill body and soul there) than humans (they can kill only your body).


----------



## Wishfull

Thank you, kaito.

_The main-character man of the novel was mentally broken down. He had a kind of depression-like-mental-status. 
Japan lost the World War II. All his and national unendurable-level efforts suddenly turned out to be non-sense at the end of the war. The big-loss-experience affected him deeply, and he became to unable to complete anything which needed efforts. He suddenly became vegetable at the middle of each effort. Every effort became to seem none-sense to him.

His mental illness/state might be rather a selfish thing, the writer said._

According to kaito's advice,
*In the final part of the novel, the writer advised him that if he became a devotional Christian, his mental illness would cease.*

Is this correct?
If so, the conclusion of the novel doesn't appeal to me much.
I wanted a more satisfying capper.


----------



## saharuna

こんにちはWishfullさん

とても興味深く拝見しました。私はこの小説の結び以外は当時の気分を良く表していて入り込んだ覚えがあります。Kaitoさんが言い尽くされていると思いますが日本語でということなので少しでもお役に立てればと思いました。



Wishfull said:


> http://www.aozora.gr.jp/cards/000035/files/2285_15077.html
> マタイ十章、二八、「身を殺して霊魂（たましい）をころし得ぬ者どもを懼（おそ）るな、身と霊魂（たましい）とをゲヘナにて滅し得る者をおそれよ」この場合の「懼る」は、「畏敬（いけい）」の意にちかいようです。このイエスの言に、霹靂（へきれき）を感ずる事が出来たら、君の幻聴は止む筈（はず）です。不尽（ふじん）。
> 
> 太宰治のトカトントンの下線の意味を教えていただけませんか。（簡単な日本語に言い換えていただけますか）。　この小説の意味が、３０年以上わからずじまいです。


 
マタイ10章の文脈を見るとイエスが１２使途を呼んで予想される迫害に当たり教えている場面と思います。「たとえ反対者からの迫害があって殺されるようなことがあっても彼ら（人間）は決して使徒たちの魂までも奪うことができないのであなた方は懼れてはなりません。むしろ肉体も魂もともに滅ぼし得る者（神）をこそ懼れなさい」
と読みましたが意味が通っているでしょうか？

蛇足としては命のかぎは神にあるということでしょうか、、、

私は「霹靂」＝落雷と理解していましたのでこの小説の結びで突然出てきたこの言葉を唐突に感じていましたが、今辞書を引いてみると「落雷」などのほかに「神解け」とありました。両者は同じ意味だと思いますが少し納得しました。
また、ゲヘナとはエルサレムに現にあった絶えず硫黄で燃やされたごみや死体の焼却場でKaitoさんのおっしゃるようにいわゆる地獄（永遠の滅び）の象徴ということをどこかで読んだことがあります。


----------



## Wishfull

saharunaさん、くわしいお返事をいただきありがとうございます。
意味はおっしゃるとおりであると理解しました。（理解できました。）
その先を、もうちょっと教えていただければ幸甚に存じます。

つまり、「反対者からの迫害」というのが、「鬼畜米英の占領軍による迫害」であれば意味が通るのですが、実際は、そうではなかったと私は理解しております。終戦前には旧日本軍からの市民への洗脳により、「全員玉砕してでもお国のために戦え。そうしないと、鬼畜米英に占領されたら、婦女は暴行して殺され、とんでもない地獄が待っているぞ」と教え込まれて、頑張ってきたのに、いざ終戦となったら、逆にとても平和になり、「トカトントン」などという平和な復興の象徴のようなトンカチの音も聞こえてきたから、この人は虚無感に襲われて、「ドタキャン病」みたいなのになってしまったのでしょう？いままで死にものぐるいで頑張ってきた「抗戦（または交戦）」が、全く無駄なことに思えたわけでしょう？

この終戦のトラウマによる「虚無感」や「ドタキャン病」みたいなものを、敬虔な信仰心を持つことにより解決できる、と考える根拠が知りたいです。
_「所詮人間界に起きる、今回の参戦から終戦などといったものも、偉大な神の業に比べたら、ささいなことであるので、メソメソしなくてよろしい。イエスを深く信仰すれば、「そんなことどうでもよい」と思えて無気力になることすら、どうでもよくなり、問題は解決するのだ。つまり結論としては*信仰心を持ちなさい。そうすれば信じる者は救われる*。_

というのが、太宰治の意図した「最後の落ち」と解釈すれば良いのでしょうか。


edit)
それはそれで、良い結末なようにも最近は感じてきましたが、子供の時に読んだ感想としては、「困った時の神頼み、じゃないか。もっとマシなアドバイスがないのかな」と思った次第です。
最近は年もとって、「困った時の神頼み」も、人間として、ヒトとして、昔思っていたほど悪いことじゃないとは理解できるようになってきてはいます。人間のできることはホントささいな事で、出来ないことがあまりに多いですから。


----------



## saharuna

Wishfull said:


> saharunaさん、くわしいお返事をいただきありがとうございます。
> 意味はおっしゃるとおりであると理解しました。（理解できました。）
> その先を、もうちょっと教えていただければ幸甚に存じます。
> 
> つまり、「反対者からの迫害」というのが、「鬼畜米英の占領軍による迫害」であれば意味が通るのですが、実際は、そうではなかったと私は理解しております。終戦前には旧日本軍からの市民への洗脳により、「全員玉砕してでもお国のために戦え。そうしないと、鬼畜米英に占領されたら、婦女は暴行して殺され、とんでもない地獄が待っているぞ」と教え込まれて、頑張ってきたのに、いざ終戦となったら、逆にとても平和になり、「トカトントン」などという平和な復興の象徴のようなトンカチの音も聞こえてきたから、この人は虚無感に襲われて、「ドタキャン病」みたいなのになってしまったのでしょう？いままで死にものぐるいで頑張ってきた「抗戦（または交戦）」が、全く無駄なことに思えたわけでしょう？
> 
> この終戦のトラウマによる「虚無感」や「ドタキャン病」みたいなものを、敬虔な信仰心を持つことにより解決できる、と考える根拠が知りたいです。
> _「所詮人間界に起きる、今回の参戦から終戦などといったものも、偉大な神の業に比べたら、ささいなことであるので、メソメソしなくてよろしい。イエスを深く信仰すれば、「そんなことどうでもよい」と思えて無気力になることすら、どうでもよくなり、問題は解決するのだ。つまり結論としては*信仰心を持ちなさい。そうすれば信じる者は救われる*。_
> 
> というのが、太宰治の意図した「最後の落ち」と解釈すれば良いのでしょうか。
> 
> 
> edit)
> それはそれで、良い結末なようにも最近は感じてきましたが、子供の時に読んだ感想としては、「困った時の神頼み、じゃないか。もっとマシなアドバイスがないのかな」と思った次第です。
> 最近は年もとって、「困った時の神頼み」も、人間として、ヒトとして、昔思っていたほど悪いことじゃないとは理解できるようになってきてはいます。人間のできることはホントささいな事で、出来ないことがあまりに多いですから。


 
こんにちはWishfullさん

では、お許しがあれば少しだけお話します。

自由が目の前に両手を広げて迎えてくれて開放された途端その自由が実はウソに思える虚しさ。
その「虚無の情熱さえ打ち倒す」トカトントンという心の音。

この２６歳の青年の手紙に小説上の作家は「気取った苦悩」と揶揄しながらも青年とともに両者は太宰だと思います。真の自由を決して見つけ出すことができないことのへの太宰自身の苦悩を自嘲していると思いました。

いかに作家太宰が新約聖書のビッグファンであったからといって彼は自分自身、あるいは読者に「聖書を読んでクリスチャンになればその苦悩から開放されますよ」と教訓を垂れているわけではありませんと私は読みました。

このような形をとった短編が読み手によって受け取り方が違っていることも面白いと思いますし、むしろ結びのポーズに強い恥じらいを隠しているのかと・・
この唐突なと思えた聖句に結び付けて考えるとWishfullさんの疑問があったからこそ今思うのは個人的レベルでさえ真の自由を手にすることは人間には不可能だということを言いたかったのかと思いました。

ユーモアが素晴らしく文章にリズム感があり大好きな作家です。朝日新聞で「グッドバイ」連載中に自殺が報道された時私は中学生でした。今、文豪などといわれてご本人恥じ入っているかもしれませんね。

なんだか、こちらのフォーラムをお借りして文学談義をさせていただいてありがとうございました。


----------



## Wishfull

お返事ありがとうございます。

なるほど。わかってきました。
下線の「聖書を読んでクリスチャンにでもなれば、苦悩から解放されるでしょうに。」という部分は、英語の文法で言えば、「条件文」ではなくて、「仮定法過去形」に相当するのですね。
実際はそれも無理であるから、現実的には苦悩から解放されることはない。その結果、この青年（＝太宰治自身）は、最終的には自殺をせざるを得なかったわけですね。

この青年（太宰治）は、彼の生涯、解放されることはなかったのでしょうが、私Wishfullは、saharunaさんのおかげで、30年来の謎から解放されつつあります。ありがとうございました。


----------



## saharuna

Wishfullさんへ追伸
 
最初に戻りますが・・・
 
太宰は「ころし得ぬ者ども」が鬼畜米英の占領軍あるいは旧日本軍のどちらかに当てはまるかということではなく、要点はむしろこの両方を人間社会に構築された権威の一つのグループとして考え、一方「滅し得る者」については前に申したように絶対的な権威（ここでは神）を指しているのではないかと私は思います。
太宰の問題は彼自身のそういう環境下でのきわめて内面的でありながら普遍性のある事柄であったのかと思います。昭和２２年一月「群像」発表とあります。やっぱり、文豪なんでしょうか？！Wishfullさんが太宰治の意図した「最後の落ち」にすっきりと落ちることができますように願います。示唆を与えていただいてありがとうございました。


----------



## Wishfull

わかりました。「最後の落ち」は、めんどうくさくなって、適当に「神頼み」にしてしまった！
という解釈を思いつきました。　これなら、非常に合点がいきます。

この青年＝手紙を受け取り返事を書く作家＝太宰治自身の比喩
であるわけです。この青年自体が文章の中で、この手紙を書くことすら、途中からどうでもよくなったけど、一応最後までなんとか書き終えた、といってますよね。
この手紙の返事を書く作家も太宰治自身であるわけですから、ここで、この青年の悩みが解決するような、「きれいな落ち」や「ハッピーエンド」があったら、かえっておかしい、と思わなければならない。
そこで、仮にも作家である以上、表面上は聖書を引用した、カッコよく見える返事にすることでなんとか取り繕っているけれでも、その内容は、「神頼みしかないんじゃない？」てな、実際は投げやりな返事を返している。なぜならば、この作家自身が太宰であり、この青年であるからである。
この作品の最後に、納得がいくような、ハッピーエンドのような落ちがついていれば、それは、かえってこの作品が不完全なものになってしまう。
作品の最後が、この青年の手紙で終わってなく、それに対してアドバイスする別の登場人物が出てくるので、ハッピーエンドな落ちがつくように見せかけているが、実は、登場人物がかわっても、ハッピーエンドはないのだ、完全な落ちではなく不完全な落ちが正解なのだ、「最後が不完全な落ちになっていること」でこの作品の完成度はより完全になっている、ということですね。

と私の中では以上のように決定されました。　ご助言いただきありがとうございました。３０年来のなぞが解決してさわやかな気分です。不尽。


----------



## saharuna

わたしも、ややこしいことを、こうして、こころにすっとおちる、やさしいことばでいえる円熟したひとになりたいと思いました。かしこ


----------



## Wishfull

同感です。　太宰治の文章は　あこがれますよね。
文章は、太宰はプロの作家ですので、はじめから、まねしようとも思いませんが、また、まねできるとも思っていませんが、生き方はまねしたくなるほどあこがれます。
私も、太宰治のような、「恥の文化」というのか、つつましい生き方や、宮沢賢治の「雨にもまけず」のようなつつましい生き方ができれば最高と思います。生きてること自体が恥ずかしいので自殺を、とまでは到底行き着くことはないのですが。また一緒に死んでくれる女のヒトがいるほどもてない、というか、全くモテナイのですが。
クレーマーのような利己主義者が得をする社会、なんでもかんでも訴えればよいという訴訟社会はきらいです。その面では、今でも「鬼畜米英」と思ってます。（個人個人のヒトは大好きですよ。文化の違いです。）　だんだん完全にoff topic にむかってきてま・・・・・・・・・・


----------



## saharuna

もう、どうでもいいことですが、わたくしがいひたかったのはWishfullさんの文がさうだといふことだったんです、、、こんなふるい、いひかたもここでは違反でしたね。


----------



## Wishfull

完全にoff topic　になってしまいましたが、実は、最初に読んだときに、私の文章をほめてくださっていると思いました。これは穴があれば入りたいほど、はずかしいことです。（今風に言えばうれしはずかし。）
それでもって、もし、これが、私をほめてくださっているのじゃなくて、太宰をほめているのだったら、勘違いしていたのなら、これは、もう、自殺せねばならぬほどはずかしいことである！、と思って、なにか、はぐらかすことを書いたのでした。（ちょっと太宰っぽいでしょうか。）
素直に、「お褒めいただき、恐縮です。でも、そんなものではありません。」とお返事すべきでした。

ふるい、いひかた、については、ここはおおいにウェルカムだと思いますよ。
ここのフォーラムメンバーの外人の皆様が、よく質問して下さるので、古典文法のウェブサイトを見て、勉強したりして。　国文法って意外とむずかしいですね。ちんぷんかんぷんです。


----------



## saharuna

wishfull said:


> 完全にoff topic　になってしまいましたが、実は、最初に読んだときに、私の文章をほめてくださっていると思いました。
> 
> これは穴があれば入りたいほど、はずかしいことです。（今風に言えばうれしはずかし。）
> それでもって、もし、これが、私をほめてくださっているのじゃなくて、太宰をほめているのだったら、勘違いしていたのなら、これは、もう、自殺せねばならぬほどはずかしいことである！、と思って、なにか、はぐらかすことを書いたのでした。（ちょっと太宰っぽいでしょうか。）
> 素直に、「お褒めいただき、恐縮です。でも、そんなものではありません。」とお返事すべきでした。


いいえ、をとこのかたに、こんないひかたは、いけないことだと、おもひますが、もちろん、しょうちは、してをりました。いま、はやりの、ぎゃうかんをよむ、などといふ、かしこい、そんなことではありません。はづかしい、カンかもしれません。



wishfull said:


> ふるい、いひかた、については、ここはおおいにウェルカムだと思いますよ。
> ここのフォーラムメンバーの外人の皆様が、よく質問して下さるので、古典文法のウェブサイトを見て、勉強したりして。　国文法って意外とむずかしいですね。ちんぷんかんぷんです。


 
そうでしたか！国文法などということはうといのですが、ただ、太宰さんもお国で決めた「新かな遣い」がしっくりしなかったのでしょうか、最後までそれまでのいいかたで書いてくださったので、今も近くの図書館に、歯抜けがあるものの、あの有名な全集が棚に、つつましくならんでゐます。この「トカトントン」や「皮膚と心」など、それで読むと、もう、ほんたうに、楽しくて、、、スミマセン、また、だんだんわきみちに・・・


----------



## Wishfull

saharuna said:


> そうでしたか！国文法などということはうといのですが、ただ、太宰さんもお国で決めた「新かな遣い」がしっくりしなかったのでしょうか、最後までそれまでのいいかたで書いてくださったので、今も近くの図書館に、歯抜けがあるものの、あの有名な全集が棚に、つつましくならんでゐます。この「トカトントン」や「皮膚と心」など、それで読むと、もう、ほんたうに、楽しくて、、、スミマセン、また、だんだんわきみちに・・・



たしかに、なぜか、楽しいですよね。
saharunaさんが「る」みたいな「い」や、「るの下にレンガ」がついたみたいな「え」をワープロで変換されているのがちょっとうらやましいです。
いま思いついたのですが、古い日本語を学ぶというのは、一種の第二外国語を学ぶようなものかなと。フランス人が英語を勉強するのが、日本人が英語を勉強するよりも容易であると同じように、割りと馴染みやすい第二外国語なのではないかと。このフォーラムのメンバーは語学・ことばが好きなヒトの集まりですので、古い日本語を学ぶのが好きなヒトも多いだろうと思います。
話がそれたついでに、このoff topicが削除されないことについて、ちょっと心配しています。mod.さん、体調をくずされているのではないでしょうか？


----------



## saharuna

私も、書き込みが、もしルール違反だったらとmod.さんを懼れて（畏敬の意）おりました。


どうされているのか、私もたいへん気になっておりました。「ふるいいひかた」については、こちらでも心配しなくともいいと、お聞きして安心しましたが、わき道にそれてばかりいて、ここをお読みになった方にもめいわくだったかもしれない、いいえ、そうに違いないと反省しました。​


そうして、それから、Wishfull さんの当初のご質問に、もういちど戻ってみました。下線の引かれたイエスのことばについてはKaitoさんの英語の回答ですぐに納得されたと思いますし、*（簡単な日本語に言い換えていただけますか）*もすでに納得済みでいらっしゃるのでよしとして、ただ、*この小説の意味が、３０年以上わからずじまいです。*という、小説の解釈という重いことがらを、いくら太宰さんが好きなのは私が一番・・・などとひそかに決めていたとは言え、まじめに申し上げて、お役に立てればなどと考えたのはマチガイだと今は思っています。もし、Wishfull さんがさわやかになられていたとしたら、それはご自身の叡智によるものです。​


mod.さんが早くお帰りになることを、こころから願います。​


PS： 例えば、こんな場合「太宰さんは油絵（あぶら*ゑ*）も描いて*ゐ*ますね。お好きだった様で・・・」ドロップ　ダウンメニュウーの右側の下の*2**重の→を*クリックしたら見つかり普通に変換しました。​


今思い出しましたが、「畜犬談」は、*ゐぬ*を書いていて面白かったです。​


旧、新のかな,もうすっかり忘れてしまってこのごろごちゃ混ぜになりました。


今度、こちらのフォーラムで教えていただけたらうれしいです。​


----------

